# Articles



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've started to transfer articles from the various forums to the articles area of the site.

If you know of any decent threads that can be used as articles (either in their current form or with slight editorial modifications) please let me know in this thread with links.

I'm also looking for two editors to take over this area of the site. It isn't getting the kind of love and attention it needs and deserves - send me a PM if you think you have the credentials.

Jez


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heres a list of the kind of things the Editors will do


Check and correct unpublished articles for proper word usage, consistent style and tone, correct grammar and punctuation.
Find possible articles from threads and contact authors for articles.
Decide which submitted articles make the grade.
Moderate the articles comments.
Contact article authors from around the net (other forums, blogs, terrain sites etc) and request they post their work here.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've started to copy old articles over from the old database.

Sadly i'm not sure exactly who wrote each article. The ones i'm not able to pin down have been added with the admin user account. If you see one of your articles in there with admin as the author send me a quick pm - i'll get it changed over asap.

Anyone else got some articles or work they'd like published in the article area?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> I'm also looking for two editors to take over this area of the site. It isn't getting the kind of love and attention it needs and deserves - send me a PM if you think you have the credentials.


The deadline date is running closer.

We now have until Saturday to find two suitable candidates to step up and take over the articles area of Heresy Online.

If you'd like to volunteer please send me a short PM.

Jez


----------

